# What are the most comfortable climbing spikes?



## lone wolf (Sep 17, 2011)

What pad and climbing spike combination is the most comfortable on you shins?


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Sep 17, 2011)

I have found its personal preferance, I have a few different sets for me and my guys and no matter how they are adjusted, we have sets that best suit each of us and find othes unwearable. Saying that I have only tried about 4 differnt sets so you might get better adivice


----------



## oscar4883 (Sep 17, 2011)

Only ever worn steel spikes, Buck/Klein, but the Big Buck pads with the steel insert are pretty comfy IMO.


----------



## lone wolf (Sep 17, 2011)

oscar4883 said:


> Only ever worn steel spikes, Buck/Klein, but the Big Buck pads with the steel insert are pretty comfy IMO.


 
You find the steel insert more comfortable than the regular velcro padded wraps?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Sep 17, 2011)

I like the buck wraps. If anyone is interested, I have a set of the alum pads with foam that are brand new that I would like to sell for $50.00


----------



## troythetreeman (Sep 17, 2011)

i like klein, buckinghams arent bad, i do not care for the newer lightweight models
i also like small pads without the steel insert and i like straps not velcro
the key is adjusting them right, if they arent set right theyre going to hurt your legs
i havent had any i couldnt adjust so they didnt hurt, i just didnt like the way they worked for me
new spikes will come with adjustment and sharpening instructions, keep your spikes sharp


----------



## tree md (Sep 17, 2011)

Aluminum Bashlins with pole gaffs and velcro wraps are the most comfortable I have used.


----------



## beowulf343 (Sep 17, 2011)

oscar4883 said:


> Only ever worn steel spikes, Buck/Klein, but the Big Buck pads with the steel insert are pretty comfy IMO.


 
Pretty much the same here for years-steel buc's with the super wrap velcro pad with steel inserts.


----------



## lone wolf (Sep 18, 2011)

beowulf343 said:


> Pretty much the same here for years-steel buc's with the super wrap velcro pad with steel inserts.


 
Starting to sound like a winner there.


----------



## oscar4883 (Sep 18, 2011)

lone wolf said:


> You find the steel insert more comfortable than the regular velcro padded wraps?


 
I do find the steel more comfortable than the velcro wraps I have worn. The one thing that may be a problem for some guys with the Big Bucks w/the steel, is that they may be tough to get snug if your calves are on the smaller side.


----------



## lone wolf (Sep 18, 2011)

oscar4883 said:


> I do find the steel more comfortable than the velcro wraps I have worn. The one thing that may be a problem for some guys with the Big Bucks w/the steel, is that they may be tough to get snug if your calves are on the smaller side.


 
What makes them better?How are the steel inserts more comfortable ,more support spread out?


----------



## troythetreeman (Sep 18, 2011)

lone wolf said:


> What makes them better?How are the steel inserts more comfortable ,more support spread out?


 
i spose its a matter of preference, i dont think theyre better
i also dont like velcro
i have used the steel inserts tho, they eliminate the play where you strap it to your calf


----------



## lone wolf (Sep 18, 2011)

troythetreeman said:


> i spose its a matter of preference, i dont think theyre better
> i also dont like velcro
> i have used the steel inserts tho, they eliminate the play where you strap it to your calf


 
That is what I thought so it keeps them in place .


----------



## mattfr12 (Sep 18, 2011)

I measured my leg and bought the carbon fiber geckos and would probably cry if they stopped making them. i used steel for so long that now thies are just the cats ass. The only reason i got them was they where a XMAS present. i get tree stuff for xmas. Im so cheap i cant buy stuff intill it breaks. I still have all my original ropes in shorter pieces i use to drag stuff with. i got a pile of ropes that are my beater ropes.

I Told the wife to get me a smaller husky saw this year to run while in the bucket or climbing. it will be the first husky saw i will have ever run. i started at 16-17 and have since then not picked up another saw other than a stihl.

well wait i used a wild thing once screwing around and still cant feel my hands from it.


----------



## lone wolf (Sep 18, 2011)

mattfr12 said:


> I measured my leg and bought the carbon fiber geckos and would probably cry if they stopped making them. i used steel for so long that now thies are just the cats ass. The only reason i got them was they where a XMAS present. i get tree stuff for xmas. Im so cheap i cant buy stuff intill it breaks. I still have all my original ropes in shorter pieces i use to drag stuff with. i got a pile of ropes that are my beater ropes.
> 
> I Told the wife to get me a smaller husky saw this year to run while in the bucket or climbing. it will be the first husky saw i will have ever run. i started at 16-17 and have since then not picked up another saw other than a stihl.
> 
> well wait i used a wild thing once screwing around and still cant feel my hands from it.


 I had homelites back in the day and they can ruin your hands!How comfortable are the Geckos?


----------



## mattfr12 (Sep 18, 2011)

lone wolf said:


> I had homelites back in the day and they can ruin your hands!How comfortable are the Geckos?


 
I can wear them for hours upon hours vers the old steel ones the steel shaft always rode around on my leg right under my knee in my calf muscle causing discomfort. i also climb better with them im never reaching down and re adjusting. i like the way the gaff itself is shaped also i find it easier to go out horizontal limbs when the tie in is low and i cant use it to my advantage.


----------



## lone wolf (Sep 18, 2011)

mattfr12 said:


> I can wear them for hours upon hours vers the old steel ones the steel shaft always rode around on my leg right under my knee in my calf muscle causing discomfort. i also climb better with them im never reaching down and re adjusting. i like the way the gaff itself is shaped also i find it easier to go out horizontal limbs when the tie in is low and i cant use it to my advantage.


 
Interesting so they dont hurt your shins like the others?I guess they are not adjustable thats why you have to measure them.Are the non carbon fiber ones using the same pad system?Would the cheaper ones be as comfortable or is there a difference beside weight?


----------



## mattfr12 (Sep 18, 2011)

No they definitely don't put as much pressure on my shins as regular t pads do. The regular ones are just as good just the weight difference. I used the regular ones for a few years when I worked at bartlett that's what they provided me with. Loved them 
Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## VA-Sawyer (Sep 18, 2011)

I Have a pair of Aluminum Geckos. They are adjustable for heigth. As far as comfotable.... I have been known to wear them over sneakers for rare short climbs with the hand saw on small removals. With good boots, you can stand on them in real comfort. 
Rick


----------



## DangerTree (Sep 21, 2011)

They all suck butt I find that what you wear for boots, socks and cutting pants beneath the leg irons makes a great deal of difference in comfort. Also a lace knot in a bad spot can suck. Oh and having the irons cranked on to your leg is NOT I say again NOT the way they should be worn. If you cut the circulation off to your feet that are already begging for mercy that's kinda stupid don't you think. Get a good pair of Viberg's or other high top boots with a steel shank and make sure the irons are adjusted to the proper length. If you can't be in a tree for a full day without hospitalization then sumpins not right!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Sep 21, 2011)

I love my hoffman boots. They have a dual steel shank and are reasonable priced.


----------



## FanOFatherNash (Sep 24, 2011)

*Komet Spikes*

Komet Spikes 
Komet Spikes & Wolf-Claw Tree Climbing Spurs
I tried these once.

very light very comfortable ,


----------



## flushcut (Sep 24, 2011)

DangerTree said:


> They all suck butt I find that what you wear for boots...... Get a good pair of Viberg's or other high top boots with a steel shank and make sure the irons are adjusted to the proper length. If you can't be in a tree for a full day without hospitalization then sumpins not right!


 
I will second the opinion for Vibergs I just got a pair of linemans a few months ago and I will never going back to anything else you barely feel that you're standing in the spurs. I have the buck Ti with the buck super pads and like them but I would like to try some other pads like the velcro deals with the shin cup.


----------



## thepheniox (Sep 24, 2011)

I have klien spurs with the Velcro pads with the steel inserts. The kind that wrap back onto themselves so you can really snug them up. They are also available where they just wrap around. You can not get these tight and not recommended. But the ones that wrap back on themselves are the best I've used.


----------



## lone wolf (Sep 24, 2011)

thepheniox said:


> I have klien spurs with the Velcro pads with the steel inserts. The kind that wrap back onto themselves so you can really snug them up. They are also available where they just wrap around. You can not get these tight and not recommended. But the ones that wrap back on themselves are the best I've used.


 
What is the exact name of that pad?


----------



## thepheniox (Sep 24, 2011)

I just looked at the buckingham website. Models 3502C is what I have. They are made for buckingham climbers but I modified the climbers to fit. I see they also make the same pads 3502CKL for kleins. Oh well. The angled metal insert and cinch strap is key. I've used old school pads with one strap, two straps, wolfclaw climbers, the first Velcro climbers that just wrapped around with no steel insert and velcro with the straight metal insert with no cinch loop. The one I'm suggesting is the best by far in my opinion. But if you look at the website they now have the Big Buck Wrap Pad #3202C. If I had to spend all day in spurs these look like the ones.


----------



## lone wolf (Sep 24, 2011)

thepheniox said:


> I just looked at the buckingham website. Models 3502C is what I have. They are made for buckingham climbers but I modified the climbers to fit. I see they also make the same pads 3502CKL for kleins. Oh well. The angled metal insert and cinch strap is key. I've used old school pads with one strap, two straps, wolfclaw climbers, the first Velcro climbers that just wrapped around with no steel insert and velcro with the straight metal insert with no cinch loop. The one I'm suggesting is the best by far in my opinion. But if you look at the website they now have the Big Buck Wrap Pad #3202C. If I had to spend all day in spurs these look like the ones.


 
The Big Bucks look good I ,may add them to my Titanium climbers.


----------



## thepheniox (Sep 24, 2011)

Let us know if you do. Give us a report.


----------



## lone wolf (Sep 24, 2011)

thepheniox said:


> Let us know if you do. Give us a report.


 
Sure if I get them I will.


----------



## mcfly (Sep 24, 2011)

thepheniox said:


> Let us know if you do. Give us a report.


 
I have the big buck velcro pads on climb right's (aluminum) and I can tell you that they're every bit as comfortable and convenient as they sound.


----------



## lone wolf (Sep 24, 2011)

mcfly said:


> I have the big buck velcro pads on climb right's (aluminum) and I can tell you that they're every bit as comfortable and convenient as they sound.


 
Thanks for the report.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Kottonwood (Sep 24, 2011)

FanOFatherNash said:


> Komet Spikes
> Komet Spikes & Wolf-Claw Tree Climbing Spurs
> I tried these once.
> 
> very light very comfortable ,


 
I was wondering about those komets... they sure are proud of em for that price.

I was also wondering about the wolf-claw ones. Has anyone had the chance to try those? They seem backwards as hell to me, I can't imagine them being comfortable at all.

I climb on buckinghams with t pads and I am strongly considering upgrading to geckos and handing the bucks off to one of my other climbers. I tried the geckos once when I was a newbie climber. I was in hiking boots and they didn't bother me all day.


----------



## troythetreeman (Sep 24, 2011)

i wear redwing loggers and use steel klein spikes and tee pads currently (i prefer the smaller leather pads but they didnt have them when i needed them) and i can stand in them all day and it doesnt bother me, spikes need to be adjusted right or no matter what brand you have theyre going to hurt your legs
theres a reason they adjust in 1/8 inch intervals
find a pair you like and stick with them, ive tried other brands and most feel so foreign they feel clumsy
ive heard very mixed reviews about the wolf-claws, never seen them myself
one thing that does bug me a little with the kleins is i need to walk on my toes across pavement to keep from dulling them up and if i have to go from the tree to a roof ever i just remove them so i dont create leaks


----------



## TreEmergencyB (Sep 26, 2011)

Tired a bunch of sets and and my alum. geckos are the most comfy so far. Alum. bashlins with the steel insert velcro wrap would be be second favorite. My only beef with that style of pads and same with my geckos is how much you sweat under there, you take em off and got two lines of sweat around you leg. 

Since the set i learned on was the steel insert velcro wrap pads i disliked any leather t or L pads i have ever tried and my boss has the wrap without the insert now and i i dont like how the shank moves a bit on those.

Edit: good boots do make a difference


----------



## md_tree_dood (Sep 26, 2011)

Gecko IIs

Wolf claws suck. Really uncomfortable


----------



## oscar4883 (Sep 26, 2011)

My Big Bucks are the non-velcro and it seems the the velcro version would be the cats pajamas so to speak. The great thing about velcro pads is the ease of taking them on and off IMO.


----------

